# Sports Anyone?



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Haven't seen a poll in awhile so i thought i'd throw one out there.

For me its hockey and NASCAR, i know great combo eh? :wink: 

I know most of you think NASCAR isn't a 'sport' but if i didn't put it on there i knew i'd get some grief


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am into Football and Basketball the most. I don't mind baseball as long as I go to a game, don't care to watch it on TV. Golf is alright every now and again to watch, but I don't play.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

The only sports I really enjoy are Football, Nascar & hockey(In that order). I can tolerate basketball, But not really a fan & I get pretty bored with baseball. Golf , tennis ect is for the birds!!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

STEVO said:


> The only sports I really enjoy are Football, Nascar & hockey(In that order). I can tolerate basketball, But not really a fan & I get pretty bored with baseball. Golf , tennis ect is for the birds!!!!


+1 The only "sport" I would add to the list is fishing. If golf is a sport, why isnt fishing??? Basketball is ok when its the playoffs. Baseball is the only sport where its just as exciting being played by women(actually more) . Football is the best sport hands down. Notice they didnt even dare to list Soccer as a sport :rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

ya, what's up with this poll ???????????? What about fishing , shooting, hunting, shooting, rock climbing, shooting ................................... :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to say thank you for leaving the queer sport of soccer off the list...


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

sorry guys i guess i just assumed y'all was into huntin, fishin ,etc. :? 
i'll add to list  ... i'll even throw on them 'activites' such as golf and tennis.... :lol: if anyone would dare to even vote 8) 

do i dare add soccer though..... _/O


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

When i updated the poll it erased everything for some reason O|* 

sorry guys ya might have to vote again.............


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

College football and major league baseball. I played/coached/umpired/kept score all through my young years, and like to second-guess the strategies employed (which pitch to throw and where, whether or not to pull the corner infielders in, whether or not to start the baserunners, and so forth).

I also enjoy track and field. There's a lot of drama in the races, regardless of gender or level (whether it be the Olympic finals or a junior high meet).


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

What about women's gymnastics? That's one of my favorites to watch. :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> What about women's gymnastics? That's one of my favorites to watch. :wink:


Do you know Fitz Petersen that works for UFA? He's a photographer as well, you should check out his shots of the U's gymnastic team  Good stuff :wink: I mean the photo quality 

http://www.pbase.com/fireeng833/ncaa_championship
http://www.pbase.com/fireeng833/usu_suu_v_utah
http://www.pbase.com/fireeng833/uofu_gymnastics_2007


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > What about women's gymnastics? That's one of my favorites to watch. :wink:
> ...


I know him well. Thanks for the links. I used to work the Golden Crotch and did some of the standby's at the U of U. I don't miss much about that place, but those events are one. There were a few times those gymnasts would almost land in your lap.  In fact I still don't think I'm allowed within 500 feet of the U of U gymnastics team.  Man you gotta love fire guys with cameras!!

Sorry if this ends up in the gutpile.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


check out the rest of his galleries, he does awesome work. What a guy! 
If you can't get into the fire galleries, PM me


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

check out the rest of his galleries, he does awesome work. What a guy! 
If you can't get into the fire galleries, PM me[/quote]

Wow he does some impressive work!! You gotta love ambulance training!! -)O(- No more stretcher jockies anymore!! *-HELP!-*


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> What about women's gymnastics? That's one of my favorites to watch. :wink:


Spoken like a true ute. :lol: (I really don't know if you are a ute fan but it would seem like something a Ute would say. They really don't have much more to cheer about do they?)

My favorite to play has always been baseball, then basketball, and lastly football. To watch as a fan I would have to reverse the order, more specifically BYU football, Utah Jazz basketball, and then baseball (especially enjoy watching a baseball game live at the park).

I'm a hacker at golf but still enjoy swinging the clubs every now and then.

Shane


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > What about women's gymnastics? That's one of my favorites to watch. :wink:
> ...


Now why would you insult me saying i was a Ute fan? Just because I like pretty girls frolicking around in next to nothing? I'm actually a utard county resident who bleeds blue.(at least when it's football season) Not much else to root for.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Football and fishing what else do you need?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Since I played basketball for about 3/4ths my life that has to be number one on my list, but I am a sportaholic, I like them all and watch them all. I can't go to sleep no matter how late or drunk i am without watching sportscenter or espnews. I also like women's gymnastics _(O)_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hockey,baseball,football,nascar,fish,comp shooting,wresling not the kind on tv freestyle,ufc, golf and HUNTING.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to say Baseball is my #1 to play and to watch (in real life and TV) 
then Football only when the Steelers are playing though!! lol
of course Hunting is right up there!! 

and I agree with all the soccer comments 8)


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> What about women's gymnastics? That's one of my favorites to watch. :wink:


Your forgetting about womens beach volleyball! :shock: o-|| *()*


----------

